# Dubai Lagoon



## waaz1 (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi, I've been looking on this website for awhile and am totally impressed with the projects going on in Dubai. I was wondering if anybody here new what the "Dubai Lagoon" is. I can't seem to find an official website for it and since there is no search feature on these forums I don't know if it has been discussed on these forums or not.

Here is a link to a website describing it-

http://www.investdubaiproperties.com/dubailagon.htm 

Thanks!


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

its that affordable housing prpject, has 2 star hotels


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

something new which has not yet been launched
seems to be in the investment park

project completion is scheduled for 2007, this is what makes it doubtful


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

but it seems serious.
and looks ok, maybe it is in dubailand.


----------

